# Medial Compartment



## orthopaedic01 (May 14, 2009)

I know that the 3 different compartments of the knee are medial, lateral and patella/femoral.  Would you consider chondroplasty of the medial femoral condyle in the medial compartment or the patella/formoral compartment?  Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## mbort (May 14, 2009)

medial compartment

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 14, 2009)

I would also say Medial.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 14, 2009)

Medial: Medial femoral condyle, medial tibial plateau, medial meniscus

Lateral: Lateral femoral condyle, lateral tibial plateau, lateral meniscus

Patellofemoral: (suprapatellar pouch) patella, patellofemoral joint, trochlear notch of the femur, intercondylar notch (ACL/PCL) or also called "groove


----------

